# Come cancellare un pacchetto e tutte le sue dipendenze

## sbranz

Se per caso volessi polverizzare kde-meta in modo che ogni singola dipendenza da esso installata venga a sua volta cancellata come posso fare?

Grazie  :Razz: 

----------

## 102376

.... non so con i pacchetti meta...

pero' se prendi un altro pacchetto per esempio ark

```
emerge --unmerge ark
```

   poi  

```
emerge --deepclean
```

dovrebbe levare tutte le dipendeze usate.

in teoria per levare kde dovresti eliminare il pacchetto principale quello che si appoggiano gli altri

tipo un kde-core

----------

## Kind_of_blue

... salvo dare un 

```
emerge --depclean
```

e non --deepclean

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi, scusate se faccio una domanda ovvia e magari già fatta mille volte.

Ma non ho trovato niente di chiaro in  giro per il forum.

Vorrei rimuovere le dipendenze non utilizzate.

Una volta conoscevo Unclepine, ma ora dal sito del creatore non si riesce piu a scaricare.

Sapete aiutarmi?

Grazie.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Pancu

----------

## Scen

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Vorrei rimuovere le dipendenze non utilizzate.

 

```

emerge --depclean

```

Se vuoi andare sul (abbastanza) sicuro non ci sono altre vie ufficiali (a meno che tu non installi gestori di pacchetti "alternativi" come paludis o pkgcore, x esempio).

----------

## Cazzantonio

In portage c'è udept che però ultimamente mi pare non sia più sviluppato (non funziona benissimo con l'ultima versione di portage).

In ogni caso, differentemente da quanto accadeva in passato, emerge --depclean funziona veramente bene.

----------

